
Commodore SX-64 keyboard restoration - zdw
https://retrohax.net/commodore-sx-64-keyboard-restoration/
======
abraae
FYI that compelling marketing image at the top is from a "1983 commercial from
Australia made for the Commodore SX-64, the portable version of the famous
home computer Commodore 64". The full ad, which is quite the blast from the
past with some delightful Aussie flavour, can be found at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95cGh9EeMIY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95cGh9EeMIY).

~~~
the_af
This is incredible. Thanks for sharing!

So I guess my question is...

...are you keeping up with the Commodore?

------
retrohax
Thank you everyone for warm words. Such feedback means a lot to me :) More of
this kind of refurbs are on my blog already ->
[https://retrohax.net/?s=extreme](https://retrohax.net/?s=extreme)

~~~
FullyFunctional
I was blown away and just shared it with my wife + kids who were equally
impressed. How does one learn how to do this? Trial and error I presume?

~~~
retrohax
Thank you for kind words. Regarding learning, basics are out there on the
Internet but it all required a lot of testing, so yes, trial and error
approach.

------
amiga-workbench
That metal scaffold is an excellent idea, usually epoxying shards of plastic
back together isn't really viable on its own.

~~~
Jaruzel
I've seen it done before, as reinforcement on large cracks, but the level this
guy goes to, to perfectly restore this is _amazing_. I am truly open-jawed
after looking at all the pictures. There aren't many working SX-64s out there,
so the effort involved was totally worth it.

------
scoutt
I remember the SX-64. This was the computer I started coding (basic).
Impressive graphics capabilities.

This "portable" computer was so heavy I couldn't lift it from the ground (I
was 5 o 6 at that time).

------
stuff4ben
That's awesome! SX-64's are a rare beast. I remember seeing my first and only
one at a user group meeting back in the 80s. We all came in with our duffel
bags of C64s, 1541s, and then had to lug in our monitors or TVs. Then this one
guy rolls in with his computer all in his hand and we were amazed. Of course
most of us were there pirating games, but he was just running some demos and
basking in the attention. That is until the guy with an Amiga 1000 came by.
Those were the days...

------
W0lf
Just the other day over on YT the channel retro recipes also did a refurbish
on a Commodore SX-64[1] for anyone who's interested.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlWsR5WN9e4&t=0s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlWsR5WN9e4&t=0s)

~~~
themodelplumber
I was hoping to see this here...there is a modern remake of the poolside photo
at the end of the video, too :-)

------
encom
Not gonna lie, that looked janky as fuck, until he showed the finished
picture. Nice work.

C64 has a special place in my heart, and I will never forgive myself for
selling mine. It was the mid 90's and I had just gotten a shiny new 486.

~~~
the_af
My dad sold mine when I was a kid, in order to get me a PC XT clone. It was a
good decision -- the PC was a much more capable computer and I learned how to
program with GW-BASIC -- but I really wish I still had my C64.

While working with emulators such as VICE is great, it's not the same as
having the good ole breadbin :(

------
jvanvleet
I am curious about the silicon oil. I assume this is a solution for places
where there is not a lot of rubbing/use? Some searching did not turn up any
indication this was a common use nor permanent.

~~~
retrohax
It might be that I've used a wrong name for it. This is basically a kind of
oil to fix squeaking car door rubber gaskets.

------
bsharitt
Reading the title I thought this was going to be repairing a failure of the
keyboard itself and thought that maybe all keyboards on these "portable"
computers. I've got a Compaq Portable 1 and and Osborne 1, both with bad
keyboards when I got them. The Compaq was as simple as replacing the foam
touch pads while the Osborne looks like it'll be a bit more work.

------
mproud
Here’s a very recent SX-64 restoration on Retro Recipes:
[https://youtu.be/MlWsR5WN9e4](https://youtu.be/MlWsR5WN9e4)

------
cable2600
Cool hack, SX 64 computers are expensive and they don't make parts for them
anymore.

------
mypalmike
Great blog there with many interesting retro projects. I enjoyed the one where
he bought 32 Atari 65xe's in various states of decay and restored a number of
them for resale. Truly a labor of love.

------
hising
A friend of mine had one of those, I remember that I was most in awe over the
integrated disk station. Great job with the restoration!

------
recursivedoubts
not all heroes wear capes

~~~
tenebrisalietum
You don't actually know that. The restorer could have been wearing a cape
through the whole process. I could be wearing a cape right now.

